# Channel Islands Charter, southern california



## sailorsurfer (Aug 25, 2004)

USCG 50-ton licensed skipper for hire in southern california. 20,000+ miles experience. I''m putting together some trips out to the Channel Islands on a 35-foot center cockpit/ aft cabin for two to three people. kayaking, snorkeling, exploring the world''s longest marine cave,island hikes etc. email [email protected] for more details.


----------

